# the theatre



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

went to see phantom over christmas. why cant people just not cough for a couple of hours.
It does my fucking head in when there is a quiet bit you get a chrous of coughs from a load of coughing c*nts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
COUGHING, COCK SUCKING , NAN BANGING, NON STREPSIL EATING, MOTHER FUCKING-WANKERS

thats good i feel better now


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

people are selfish, they cant help it.

why o why is the ice cream so small and expensive!! i wanna go see monty again


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

gazzerb said:


> went to see phantom over christmas. why cant people just not cough for a couple of hours..... NON STREPSIL EATING, MOTHER FUCKING-WANKERS


If they had Strepsils with them they'd just be making a dog's breakfast of breaking into the blister packs and rustling them for Britain anyway. Buggers! :roll:

I like the way that with the tiny pot of ice cream they give you a nano-spoon to eat it with as if it might appear that it's a more generous portion than it is. F'ing captive markets. :x


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

gazzerb said:


> went to see phantom over christmas. why cant people just not cough for a couple of hours.
> It does my fucking head in when there is a quiet bit you get a chrous of coughs from a load of coughing c*nts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> COUGHING, COCK SUCKING , NAN BANGING, NON STREPSIL EATING, MOTHER FUCKING-WANKERS
> 
> thats good i feel better now


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Why is it that the occupiers of the middle seats in a row are always the last to arrive :?: :x you end up bobbing up and down and getting your feet trod on, then inevitably just as everyone is settled one of the aforementioned middle seat occupiers decides that they need the loo, the bobbing up and down starts again.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

j8keith said:


> Why is it that the occupiers of the middle seats in a row are always the last to arrive :?: :x you end up bobbing up and down and getting your feet trod on, then inevitably just as everyone is settled one of the aforementioned middle seat occupiers decides that they need the loo, the bobbing up and down starts again.


You could always get your own back by booking a mibble seat and arriving late :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The same goes with parents with little children. Why take a toddler under 5 to the theatre who isn't going to sit still, winge, moan when they are hungry or russles their sweetie bag as loud as you like, up, down, up, down to take the to the toilet also.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's nothing. I saw some oik take a child of about 3 to the second Pirates of the Caribbean film. The kid wasn't a pain, probably because it was scared shitless by the graphics which were sufficiently photorealistic to be inperceptible. The kid probably thought there are really people with octopus beards, and lef the theatre clinging onto its "parent" sobbing. Some people have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Blimey, how did the parent's get away with taking him in I wonder. I thought pirates of the caribbean films were 12 aren't they?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

12*A*. Meaning under twelves have to be accompanied by an adult.

I get wound up by the nanny state, but it's examples like these which makes me think the state should be even more of a nanny organisation.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

So I was faced with an awkward situation last week.

I went to the Millennium Centre in Cardiff to watch Les Miserables & sat in the seats in front of me were an older couple with a teenager with Down's Syndrome. After about 10 minutes the youngster, who was obviously enjoying the show, began singing at the top of her voice and jumping up and down in her seat - not just during the songs, but through the whole first act.

I work with a lot of disabled people & respect their rights to go anywhere than an abled-bodied person would, but it felt as if I couldn't complain (has anyone seen that scene in Extras?). The parents obviously knew that she was causing a distraction as neither the dad or daughter came back in for act 2.

Were it an abled-bodied person making that kind of noise I would have made sure that they shut up or were turfed out - but it ruined what was otherwise superb production & presented me with a situation I have not encountered before & felt unable to take any action over without being seen as a small-minded git.

What would you guys have done?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I would have selfishly felt angry, but also feel repressed by society about expressing any opinions on a group of people who are often at the end of discrimination. Resulting in me festering in anger and guilt and having a thoroughly crap evening.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

head_ed said:


> What would you guys have done?


Keyed their car?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Spandex said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > What would you guys have done?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> I would have selfishly felt angry, but also feel repressed by society about expressing any opinions on a group of people who are often at the end of discrimination. Resulting in me festering in anger and guilt and having a thoroughly crap evening.


 :lol: :lol: They have an equal right to be thrown out of a theatre for making too much noise, surely, or the same right to be asked to pipe down so everyone else who's gone to see the show can enjoy it too. Or am I just not getting the hang of this equality thing?


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

head_ed said:


> So I was faced with an awkward situation last week.
> 
> I went to the Millennium Centre in Cardiff to watch Les Miserables & sat in the seats in front of me were an older couple with a teenager with Down's Syndrome. After about 10 minutes the youngster, who was obviously enjoying the show, began singing at the top of her voice and jumping up and down in her seat - not just during the songs, but through the whole first act.
> 
> ...


thats a tough one
they shouldnt really have taken her if they know what shes like. But then i guess she has a right to go and see the show too :? :? :? 
Maybe there should be a sort of suggestion that if you have noisy brat children or people like in your case they should go to the matinee performane?
Tickets are expensive now days and we all have a right to watch in peace and quiet


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

your situation sounds like something larry david would get into


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> So I was faced with an awkward situation last week.
> 
> I went to the Millennium Centre in Cardiff to watch Les Miserables & sat in the seats in front of me were an older couple with a teenager with Down's Syndrome. After about 10 minutes the youngster, who was obviously enjoying the show, began singing at the top of her voice and jumping up and down in her seat - not just during the songs, but through the whole first act.
> 
> ...


A difficult situation.

I have met many handicapped teenagers/young adults through my dad who was a youth worker.

Generally speaking I think that someone with Down's syndrome is very capable of being quiet if taught from an early age.
Perhaps in this particular case it had more to do with an atitude I see all too often these days in that parents seem to be frightenend to teach their children discipline, or are just not bothered?

In any case, I think I would have posed a friendly question to the parents if they would try and calm their daughter down a bit


----------

